# Gripe water and Infacol



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

gripe water seems to be helping DD2 with her wind but can only give 6 times a day.  She sometimes has more than 6 feeds can i give Infacol at the other feed/s??


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Clare

Would she be best on infacol?? Purely as it can be given with each fed??

Just a thought, but with how infacol works I dont know whether it will be very effective if given only sometimes ie if baby has more than 6 feeds a day.

How is her weight gain doing?

Is she very sick?

Does she arch her back when feeding?

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to see how best to help  

Jxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We tried the infacol with all feeds but seemed to bung her up IYKWIM, so GP gave us Colief which didn't make any differance, so since she turned 1 month we tried gripe water and she now settles better after each feed.

Don't know about the weight gain we can't just get them weighed here, she will next be weighed in Nov at our clinic appointment. Last time she was weighed she was 8lb8 at 19days, the 1st time she had gone to and above her birthweight of 8lb.  3 days before that she was only 7lb 13. We have since switched from breast to bottle but had the same problems with wind on either. 
She isn't very sick just he normal possiting not helped by being full of snot in her sinuses but been told we just have to let that go in its own time could be ages.
She doees arch her back when feeding but only when needing winding. I wind her at least every couple of oz currently on 5oz's.  It is more after the feed she can go on for at least an hr fidgeting screaming out clenching fists etc until we get some more wind out of her even if she has done some big burps already.  we've tried sitting her up and rubbing patting back, over shoulder, laid on knees. The gripe water has cut down the length of time this goes on for.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

H now isn't settling to sleep very well keeps on stirring and screaming out. Last night I was up most of the night with her  well from 2am right thru the rest of the night, grunting etc with the wind. She stretchs herself right out and goes red lashing arms around etc.
I recived an interesting PM last night which has also got me thinking, could it be the formula causing all this.  She also has spots on her cheek and right round back of her neck with little heads on them and this PM talks about a LO being exactly the same as H even with the spots (which I haven't mentioned before) and it was found it was an intolerance to the milk.  She is currently on cow and Gate would it be worth a try and the spots which GP just shrugged off as baby acne could be a reaction to the milk.  Could it be worth changing the milk and see what happens??
I would currently after last night (not the 1st like that but the worst so far) and this morning where she has screamed out for hrs try most things to help her settle, she is getting over tired which isn't helping with the screaming as she can't settle to sleep. DH hs just taken her out in the car in the hope that will help her settle.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

just an update taken her to see Nurse practioner who got the HV and weighed her she has stayed on the same centile so they not concerned about her at all, I'd just like to help the pain and discomfort.. Going to try switching formula just not sure what too.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Clare

Im wondering whether infant gaviscon would be of help...what do you think?

Jxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I asked if we could try that today as it sounds like something is repeating on her and the she gets upset but as I say they weren't at all interested as she putting on weight stayed on same centile and her poos are normal, and wouldn't give her anything to try.  They kept mentioning colic but its not just an evening and it isn't hrs of screaming it is when it hurts.
We've bought Hipp formula so going to try that for 2 weeks as HV said if I really wanted to try a different formula would take that long to work so I will give it 2 weeks, then if no improvement DH says he will take H to see a Dr and ask again.  I have heard can buy the gaviscon over the counter so I've thought about trying it like that at some stage and then going back to the Dr if it does work and ask if it can be prescribed for her.


----------

